
Ask HN: Do you have a profitable side project you'd like to sell for under $1MM? - throwaway06453
I have a low-touch software-as-a-service side project making $60k&#x2F;ARR that I would be interested in selling for a good price. It has a good growth rate and I don&#x27;t think the usual valuation of 2-3x annual revenue would be a fair offer since it is not even a year old and I have done little marketing to get it to where it is at today.<p>Any one else in a similar boat? I am thinking of making a website which one can use to sell vetted, profitable side projects if there are others like me.<p>Or, perhaps one such website already exists?<p>All I have found thus far are websites for selling side projects that typically have near-zero revenue and&#x2F;or are very low quality.
======
gus_massa
You many be interested to read an old post of patio11
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_s...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/selling_software_business)
(HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11347006)
| 439 points | on Mar 23, 2016 | 84 comments)

------
davismwfl
Never used it but some people have referenced it to me a few times when they
approached me about buying their site/service,
[https://flippa.com](https://flippa.com). I have no knowledge of anything
about it or whatnot, other than having looked at a few listings in the past.

If you are seriously wanting to sell it, I'm always looking for these types of
services that can be purchased at a reasonable cost and grown. You can find my
email in my profile. I usually stay in certain domains, so can't say whether
I'd be of serious interest till I know some more. If I am not interested
however, I might be able to point you to someone else who is.

